# Double D/Q Bluebonnet and Piney Woods



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Bluebonnet is currenty being shown on Entry Express. Piney Woods will also be on Entry Express and should be up very soon. Sorry for the delay. The club is in transition.

We look forward to seeing you there!!!!!


----------



## Frank Marx (May 18, 2010)

Need five posts


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone attending as an observer please post how the events are running.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Qual didn't finish the 3rd. Derby did finish the 3rd.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any call backs for the derby?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

BB Derby callbacks:
2, 4, 6, 8, 11, 13, 14, 15, 17, 21, 26, 27
4th starts at 0800 with #21.

ml


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Qual call backs?


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Qual water blind to resume this morning at 9:00.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Go Lacy (Gracie's Cosmic Lace)


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Any results?


----------



## Jan Helgoth (Apr 20, 2008)

*Bluebonnet Qual Results (incomplete - as I remember them):*

1st: #16 Gracie's Cosmic Lace (Lacy) Owner: Vic Batton Handler: Clay Bridges 
2nd: ???One of Kippy's dogs, I think??? Handler: Mark Mosher (sorry!)
3rd: #23 Sugar Mill's Hiwood Caprock (Rock) Owner: Dan Widner/Sheril Allen Handler: Dan Widner
4th: #25 Rolling Thunder XIX (Thor) Owner: Mike Kammerer Handler: Danny Farmer or Clay Bridges??? 
RJ and Jams: ??? Saw Kirk Wichman with a few but got there too late to hear them

I apologize to all for those that I missed but I especially wanted to congratulate Vic Batton and Clay Bridges for their win with Lacy!!! QAA at 28 months old - the second pup from our litter with a Qualifying Blue - an awesome tribute to our girl, Gracie, that we so dearly miss !!!


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Way to go, Clay!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow. That's awesome Clay. What a job you've done with Lacy. Yes, Clay ran all the dogs including Thor & Jet.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Clay for the great work with Lacy


----------



## RodneyB46 (Dec 18, 2008)

congratulations to clay on his placements/handling this weekend he works hard and is very deserving of it.


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Piney Woods results

Qualifying

1st. 22
2nd 17
3rd. 31
4th. 41
RJ. 26
Jams. 37, 9, 6, & 2

Derby results

1st 18
2nd 15
3rd. 4
4th 23
RJ 10


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Piney Woods results
> 
> Qualifying
> 
> ...


Jacob....what happened here?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Are you that much of a douchebag? I forgot, you know soo much. Tell me again how it's soo easy winning on the same training grounds you train on. Tell me again how Cash isn't any good and Mr. Danny is scared to run a certain trial & against a certain pro. If you feel the need to inflate your ego @ the expense of others then have @ it. I'll just congratulate the dogs & people I know personally.

Clay got a 3rd with Aries, congrats to Aries (QAA before this weekend.). 3 of 8 placements in the Qual this weekend isn't too bad.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Vote for Blaze

A Huge Congrats 1st place and *new QAA*... #22 Roughwater's Midnight Blaze, QAA, SH - O/Myra and Steve Fuguet H/ Mark Mosher. So happy for you guys... YAHOO... go Blaze, well done!!

Congrats to Warren Price H/ Mark Mosher on both his Derby & Q placements. 

Big congrats to Francis Landry and Charge!!!!!!!! Awesome

Congrats to all.


Barb


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

bmiles said:


> Piney Woods results
> 
> Qualifying
> 
> ...


Congrats on the JAM, Brandon.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Are you that much of a douchebag? I forgot, you know soo much. Tell me again how it's soo easy winning on the same training grounds you train on.


LOL Jacob. No need to swear! I just get a kick out of you being leader of "Mr. Danny's" pom pom squad.

Hey, if I had a trial on my grounds with judges who were my clients I would run under them too.

Congratulations to everyone who finished and placed, including Clay.

But I give special kudos to those who competed, finished and place on a pro's grounds.


----------

